# Clipper Marine CM 4 PHRF Rating?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, I race a clipper marine cm4 at PHRF WYC Minnetonks Minnesota. Recently the rating committee, who is one guy, a competitor has been changing my rating, Is seems with each e-mail I send him I loose points, Anyway I started with a rating of 248 and am now down to 230. Can anyone out there help me with some archived US sailing PHRF numbers? 1974 Clipper Marine CM 4. I can't find any history anymore.
[email protected]
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My 1993 PHRF book shows a Clipper 4 with a PHRF rating of 222 in the Northwest (no ratings anywhere else) and a Clipper 4C with ratings of 210 in the Northwest and 240 on Lake Michigan. There are other listings labeled Clipper Marine (not just Clipper) with various different lengths and configurations and, of course, various different ratings, but without more info, the 4 and 4C seem the closest to what you said you have. Sounds like you'll do better by getting new sails instead of complaining about your rating.


----------

